# Rash on scrotum? Yeast?



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

My DS had a rash on his scrotum about two days ago, from a BM that apparently went undetected a few min. too long. The patch got red and then scaly, and began to dry out. Now there is a bit of redness left, but also a round red dot, almost like a pimple, where the rash was. Could this be the start of a yeast infection? It almost looks like there could be a tiny amount of pus or fluid inside it, although it is very small, about the size of a kernel of popcorn (unpopped) The spot is flat though, not very raised.

I started putting some antifungal cream from the dr. on today just in case. We had bad yeast last spring but that was more on his buttocks. This area is so sensitive and the skin is so thin--but it doesn't really seem to be bothering him.

The other weird thing, which may be totally unrelated, is for the past several weeks he's had these on and off little red bumps on his legs and torso. They are small, round, dry and scaly, and then they dry out and flake off. The majority of them were on the insides of his knees, where presumably his pants rub in this dry weather. They seem to be going away again. I didn't bring him to the ped. because he has been healthy and a ball of energy otherwise. No fever, cold etc. except for a slight sniffle that started yesterday. These patches didn't bother him--I wondered if they were due to food allergy? Though lotions did seem to help. He's had pineapple and oranges in recent weeks and it "seems" like when he doesn't eat them the bumps go away, but I haven't been too scientific about it, I'm afraid. (I am afraid also that he seems to be allergic to every fruit he loves: strawberries, blackberries, raspberries, and now pineapples and oranges?)

Anyway I'd love to hear any comments or ideas. I know you guys aren't doctors (well not most of you anyway) but I hate to drag him to the dr. for something so minor esp. when the doc's office is so full of bugs this time of year. Thanks!


----------



## kchoffmann (Aug 16, 2004)

I don't know how useful I can be here, but since I have a boy with very sensitive skin who almost always has something going on skin-wise, I'll try.

Ezra had thrush when he was a newborn (because I had to take antibiotics -- long, awful story), and one of the telltale signs of the yeast was the fact that the rash was across his genitals, not just his bum. It was terrible looking: red and scaly. But it didn't bother him at all-- another telltale sign of it being yeast. It also cleared up very quickly with anti-fungal cream -- very important tell-tale sign! Often, now, he gets little pimply looking bumps around his bum. They are pus-filled like you describe, but much smaller. I was told these are yeast-related, and whenever they show up, I slather on the Lotrimin.

As for the little red bumps, it sounds like either a contact dermititis, allergy or sensitivity, or chafing. WHen Ezra gets stuff like that it's usually chafing. If lotions work, chafing would make sense. So, though, could dry skin. As with most things, if he's his usual self and there's no fever or discomfort, I would wait and watch. Chances are, it will just go away entirely and you'll never really know what it was.

And keeping a food diary sounds like a good idea for him too. But, remember, just because he has a mild reaction to a food, it doesn't mean he has an allergy. More likely, it's a temporary sensitivity, and you can try the food again later.


----------



## Pallas (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a tiered line of defense when it comes to diaper rash (this is after it took FOREVER to figure out what to do about ds#1)

First, we paint his butt and his testicles with Burt's Bees or Lansinoh (whatever's handy. This is while washing diapers in HOTHOT water and teatree oil. Whenever possible we let him air dry, and got as much sun on the area as we could.

If that has no effect, we try Lotrimin (because ds #1 ended up having That Sort of Rash and you know how it lingers in diapers and clothes!)

If we suspect serious yeastiness, we start giving him extra acidophilis in yogurt, and then we try Monostat -- the 7-day formula is milder. Just dab it on.


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas and for reminding me about acidophyllus! I have some in the fridge and I forgot all about it, unbelievably. That little spot is still there on the scrotum and the top looks like it is drying out. As I recall yeast looks worse before it looks better once you start the antifungal so maybe that is in fact what it is.
Thanks again!


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

Well for anyone who was curious, I am taking DS to the doctor tomorrow. The rash hasn't spread, but that one spot is still there with the white dot in the center. I have been using the yeast cream but it really hasn't gotten any better or worse. I've also been giving him yogurt and acidophyllis. The nurse on the phone said she hadn't heard of anything like this before! So she rec'd that I see our dr. I sure hope it's not staph or something more serious.

I've had to switch to disp. diapers b/c the creams are making our FB waterproof and we're getting leaks! Yikes! I'll update you after the dr. appt. on Tue. Thanks again for the advice!


----------

